# FCGS (Pasadena) boys go ECNL



## focomoso (Apr 22, 2019)

The 2006 and 2007 (and perhaps more) boys Golden State teams are going ECNL next year.


----------



## NotATool (Apr 22, 2019)

focomoso said:


> The 2006 and 2007 (and perhaps more) boys Golden State teams are going ECNL next year.


What were they before?


----------



## focomoso (Apr 22, 2019)

NotATool said:


> What were they before?


The 07s were CSL Gold and the 06s were CSL Silver Elite and would have been going up to gold if not for ECNL.


----------



## hattrick3 (May 22, 2019)

focomoso said:


> The 07s were CSL Gold and the 06s were CSL Silver Elite and would have been going up to gold if not for ECNL.


Do you know if those teams are moving to ECNL, or are they forming a more competitive team for ECNL?


----------



## focomoso (May 22, 2019)

We're not there anymore, but still know kids on both teams and my understanding is that these are largely the same teams with a few new players (especially for the 07s as they go to 11v11).


----------



## hattrick3 (May 23, 2019)

focomoso said:


> We're not there anymore, but still know kids on both teams and my understanding is that these are largely the same teams with a few new players (especially for the 07s as they go to 11v11).


Thank you.  I hope they will eventually make strong ECNL teams since I know many talented boys don't even tryout for their DA teams because of its location.


----------



## focomoso (May 23, 2019)

hattrick3 said:


> Thank you.  I hope they will eventually make strong ECNL teams since I know many talented boys don't even tryout for their DA teams because of its location.


Exactly the situation for us.


----------

